# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  A i fiton letrat nese lind femij ne belgjik mirpo prinderit jan ne te zez

## Ganimeteee

A fitoen letrat

----------


## Neteorm

Nuk e besoj jo, vetem femija fiton te drejte po gjithmone pasi mbush 18+ kam pershtypjen.

----------

